# RUI cialis feedback?



## Surfliftsleep

Anybody had any luck using the cialis from rui I've heard some good reports on cialis for numerous health benefits and no production but wanting to hear some real world comments on it, anyone  out there got some info for me?? I have heard RIU is owned by the admin at ology and that the reason those guys push RIU so hard which make me uncomfortable.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Cialis has numerous health and gym benefits. I've used RUI's Liquid Cia and while expensive it works very well.


----------



## SHRUGS

RUI is expensive and seems to be to hit or miss on what you're getting. I'd stay away.
Just my .02
!SHRUGS!


----------



## snake

Never used RUI; too pricey. I have used PURITY SOLUTIONS when I first tried tadalafil (Cialis) and it was fine. Now I have been using GreatWhite only because of the greater selection of peptides.


----------



## Rumpy

I've also been using GWP, bit I also have some pharma tabs from ADC.  I think I like the ADC better, but it's harder to adjust dose if you want to


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ADC has been good to go for a while now. Haven't heard if many problems with them.


----------



## Hard2Gain

I use RUI cialis and it works great for me! Only issue I have is keeping it down the next morning! 

Not to jack your thread bro but what are the gym benefits of cialis??


----------



## Armedanddangerous

I know it increases nitric oxide, lowers blood pressure, and helps out your prostate health. Doc know more about it, I'm sure he will chime in


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Armedanddangerous said:


> I know it increases nitric oxide, lowers blood pressure, and helps out your prostate health. Doc know more about it, I'm sure he will chime in



You summed it up pretty well. 

If you're using it for prostate and BP health a daily dose is recommended and if you're using it for pumps in the gym than it's fine to use on workout days an 45min-1.5hr before a workout.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SHRUGS said:


> What dosage are you using for prostate and BP health and/or gym?



I'm 29 so I'm using 5mg. I don't have any BP or prostate issues so I'm using it for my workouts to get nitric oxide production and I workout 3x/wk. That's fine for me bc of the long half life. 

If you're using it for BP or prostate specifically it's better to use daily. 
<30yo use 5mg
>30yo use 10mg



Edit* I use the Cialis only on workout days if it wasn't clear.


----------



## Joliver

I liked RUI Cialis....I hated the price.  Tasted great too....

Using GWP lately....tastes like gasoline.


----------



## Rumpy

joliver said:


> I liked RUI Cialis....I hated the price.  Tasted great too....
> 
> Using GWP lately....tastes like gasoline.



Really?  I've been using gasoline to get the GWP taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Surfliftsleep

Yeah I had heard of the Bp and prostate health benefits and also about how taking it pre workout had great no benefits, where's the best place to order if in Canada? When I was in nz I had ordered clen, nolva and clomid from rui and until now thought they were good because of all the great reviews on there site but now feel like I must of gotten ripped off after hearing what you guys have to say about them!


----------



## Surfliftsleep

Also does anyone know if you grow a dependency on it, does it make your
"Manhood" not work to it's full potential when you stop using?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Surfliftsleep said:


> Yeah I had heard of the Bp and prostate health benefits and also about how taking it pre workout had great no benefits, where's the best place to order if in Canada? When I was in nz I had ordered clen, nolva and clomid from rui and until now thought they were good because of all the great reviews on there site but now feel like I must of gotten ripped off after hearing what you guys have to say about them!



I still like RUI. I've yet to have a bad experience with them and through 4 different orders I've loved their quality (taste is pretty good too). The price does turn me off a but though. It's a classic trade off. Their Cialis is also a higher concentration than any other RC company I've seen but that's not enough to justify the price necessarily. Try any RC company, ADC if they carry it, or even one of those Canadian pharmacies. Their prices are supposed to,be some of the cheapest out there bc their prices are set by the government I've been told.


----------



## Surfliftsleep

Docd187123 said:


> I still like RUI. I've yet to have a bad experience with them and through 4 different orders I've loved their quality (taste is pretty good too). The price does turn me off a but though. It's a classic trade off. Their Cialis is also a higher concentration than any other RC company I've seen but that's not enough to justify the price necessarily. Try any RC company, ADC if they carry it, or even one of those Canadian pharmacies. Their prices are supposed to,be some of the cheapest out there bc their prices are set by the government I've been told.



Cheers man ill probably try the rui cialis when I get to Canada then  have you used there pct or ai what's your thoughts on them if yes?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Surfliftsleep said:


> Cheers man ill probably try the rui cialis when I get to Canada then  have you used there pct or ai what's your thoughts on them if yes?



I have not. Cialis, clen, T3, B12, and pins and syringes is all that I've ordered form them.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

y not go to your doc and just get a real script if your insurane covers it, my dad has tons on tons. its covered under Medicaid as well I believe.


----------



## 502

RUI is a piece of shit company in my opinion. Just my .02 but i'll never give htem a dime of my money again. shitty customer service, if htey fk your order up, it's on you!


----------



## Surfliftsleep

502 said:


> RUI is a piece of shit company in my opinion. Just my .02 but i'll never give htem a dime of my money again. shitty customer service, if htey fk your order up, it's on you!



That makes me worry a bit as i used there nolva and clomid for my last pct, didn't get bloods done but pretty sure I've recovered fine just a bit daunting seeing so many bad reviews for them


----------



## bigezy

i have had great results with their cialis, liquidex, clomid, albuterol, ketofin, and other things. customer service has been good shipping is super fast, but they are VERY expensive. i really dont mind spending the money on a good product and i know there are cheaper ones out there, i just like knowing that i am not getting junk. my buddy uses DNA peptides to get his GHRP-6 and CJC. he said they were really cheap but not sure how goos the products have been


----------



## TriniJuice

RUI's cialis taste delicious, but anything that prevents DDS is good in my book
(i have a luv/hate relationship w/them)


----------



## TheLupinator

pharm grade is cheaper than RUI


----------



## italian1

I have a full bottle of rui cialis. Took it once and gave me a super migraine for three days. So I never took it again. I guess its legit cause of the headache. I'm already a beast in the sex department so it really didn't give me any benefits as far as hardons go. I'm probably just at the top of my game there with no room for improvement.


----------



## bigezy

TheLupinator said:


> pharm grade is cheaper than RUI



but not always easy to find. the guys in my area are not much cheaper if any at all


----------



## shenky

I've never had a problem with any of RUI's products. I've used their liquidex and letrozole. Both worked as expected. I haven't purchased anything from them in a year or so, however. 

As far as their customer service goes, this was the first complaint I've heard of.

Personally, I'd rather not give them my money not because of their products or services, but because they are affiliated with ology.


----------



## Crim Crim

nothing bad to say about RUI.  Their shipping times to me are really impressive, and I've gone thru 10 orders or so, for pins and ancillaries.  

Regarding their Cialis.  Its definitely the strongest I've purchased online, but I feel like after a couple months, it may lose its potency a little.  Is this just me, or should I be refrigerating it?


----------



## Megatron28

Crim Crim said:


> nothing bad to say about RUI.  Their shipping times to me are really impressive, and I've gone thru 10 orders or so, for pins and ancillaries.
> 
> Regarding their Cialis.  Its definitely the strongest I've purchased online, but I feel like after a couple months, it may lose its potency a little.  Is this just me, or should I be refrigerating it?



It needs to be refrigerated.  Pretty much all their stuff dose.  Their Letro does not need to be in the fridge.  I think they have a list in their FAQs section.


----------



## lilbra

I've had the same bottle of RUI cialis for over 2 years just sitting in my sock draw and I used it last weekend and it works great!!  I only use it time from time at .25 ml  and I'm rocking like a pornstar for at least 3 days.  By the way it has fell out of solution but I just shake it up and take it on a empty stomach and I'm good to go!


----------



## PRANK

I've have used it RUI Cialis worked for me in both ways gym & bedroom


----------



## cybrsage

I have stopped using RUI Cialis because it seems to lose its potency too fast.  As each week goes on, I end up doubling the amount used.  It does taste good, though.


----------

